# Overstock.com Mattress Topper



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

After being quite sceptical about these mattress toppers, I finally decided to buy 3 of these from Overstock.com. I got 3 calif king w/pillow sets delivered to my door for $156.73, an average of $52.24 per set







Oh! I ordered them on Saturday night and they arrived on Tuesday...3 days later...not bad for a $2.95 shipping charge









Last night I put one on our bed at home, and I must say that it was like sleeping on a cloud. I didn't want to get up this morning...Like others here have said, it was the best sleep I've had in a loooonnggg time, no aches, no pains...Heaven!

Just wanted to pass this on. I was impressed beyond my expectations! I have to trim one down for the queen slide and I can't wait for our camping trip next weekend...sweet dreams for sure!


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

We love ours, it was a great purchase.







So glad you are pleased.


----------



## brenda (Jan 3, 2007)

RizFam said:


> We love ours, it was a great purchase.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I almost forgot that I ordered one of these, its been 9 days now.. I hope it gets here soon.. I am thinking of gettting one for the house too but only wanted to buy one to see if we like it or not..


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

brenda said:


> We love ours, it was a great purchase.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I almost forgot that I ordered one of these, its been 9 days now.. I hope it gets here soon.. I am thinking of gettting one for the house too but only wanted to buy one to see if we like it or not..
[/quote]

That is what I did Brenda. After sleeping on it in the OB I bought one for house.


----------



## Eric&Lesley (Jul 26, 2006)

Dawn, 
I've decided to break down and buy one also. What thickness did you buy? 
Lesley


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

Ours came today!







We will be cutting it down for the bunks.


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

RizFam said:


> We love ours, it was a great purchase.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I almost forgot that I ordered one of these, its been 9 days now.. I hope it gets here soon.. I am thinking of gettting one for the house too but only wanted to buy one to see if we like it or not..
[/quote]

That is what I did Brenda. After sleeping on it in the OB I bought one for house.








[/quote]

Our problem was the opposite, we bought one for the OB but used it on our bed in the house first to test it out and then had to buy another for the OB and then another for the bunks and then one more for the in laws bed. Great price and $1.00 shipping and pillows to boot.

Love ours

Bill.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Eric&Lesley said:


> We love ours, it was a great purchase.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I almost forgot that I ordered one of these, its been 9 days now.. I hope it gets here soon.. I am thinking of gettting one for the house too but only wanted to buy one to see if we like it or not..
[/quote]
Go to their website and log into your account. It will show shipping status and a tracking number that you can click on to tell where your package is.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

After sleeping on a 2 inch memory foam pad...I wish I had the 3 inch.
You just get spoiled...that's probably it.
It's all good.


----------



## Scott and Jamie (Aug 27, 2006)

Still waiting for ours


----------



## brenda (Jan 3, 2007)

Well after I posted that we had not got our topper yet, my hubby walks in the house an hour later from work and says what is in this box? I guess the ups man came and I never heard him,, well he comes to our house so much that he just automatically puts our packages in the garage. So I got it out and laid it on the extra bed upstairs and will check it out in a day or so.It already looks all fluffed back up. I see what yyou mean when you say order the king for a queen bed and is it not as wide as our queen bed in the spare room, so if I order one for the house I will get king..


----------



## Eric&Lesley (Jul 26, 2006)

Okay - I'm sold. Just ordered mine from overstock. Hope I'm not sorry and wish that I had of ordered one for in the house too.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Glad to hear that Lesley. Now when you get it you need to lay it out for about 24hrs so it can expand. I did 12hrs & then turned it over for the next 12hrs. You will not regret this purchase.







I bet if we posted a poll the majority would be in favor of the Mattress Foam Pad.


----------



## pjb2cool (Apr 8, 2004)

Scott and Jamie said:


> Still waiting for ours










You are not alone...We are waiting too


----------



## Cabana Dave (Jan 29, 2007)

skippershe said:


> We love ours, it was a great purchase.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I almost forgot that I ordered one of these, its been 9 days now.. I hope it gets here soon.. I am thinking of gettting one for the house too but only wanted to buy one to see if we like it or not..
[/quote]
Go to their website and log into your account. It will show shipping status and a tracking number that you can click on to tell where your package is.








[/quote]


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi Dave,

I know...their phone number is very hidden...

It's (800) 843-2446 or 800 The Big O

Whatever you do, don't opt for the Live Chat Option...what a PITA! I had to place my order in a chat log and had to set up a password and give them my credit card number in a chat box. I kept asking if they were sure it was secure and they said yes...I woudn't even bother with this chat thing other than for a simple question, or to inquire about an order.

Here's their contact link for future reference: Overstock.com contact info It shows that the wait time by phone is 7-10 minutes, but I've never been left on hold for more than 30 seconds...


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

skippershe said:


> After being quite sceptical about these mattress toppers, I finally decided to buy 3 of these from Overstock.com. I got 3 calif king w/pillow sets delivered to my door for $156.73, an average of $52.24 per set
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You needed to just trust us a LONG time ago. Think of all the AWESOME nights rest you've missed out on. Now your post count my drop, as you are going to be thinking of that comfortable bed....


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> After being quite sceptical about these mattress toppers, I finally decided to buy 3 of these from Overstock.com. I got 3 calif king w/pillow sets delivered to my door for $156.73, an average of $52.24 per set
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You needed to just trust us a LONG time ago. Think of all the AWESOME nights rest you've missed out on. Now your post count my drop, as you are going to be thinking of that comfortable bed....








[/quote]
LOL! No...see, we replaced the factory mattress with a nice custom mattress. I haven't had any trouble sleeping on it, it's just a bit on the firm side and the topper will be the icing on the cake









No post count drops planned here until next weekend when we're camping


----------



## Dadof4 (Mar 30, 2007)

Just ordered mine... I'll let you know how we like em.

Thanks for the tip!

Jim


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

skippershe said:


> No post count drops planned here until next weekend when we're camping


I see a lot of us dropping our post counts starting in the couple of weeks....


----------



## Scott and Jamie (Aug 27, 2006)

I received mine today


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Scott and Jamie said:


> I received mine today


yippee!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Scott and Jamie said:


> I received mine today


Tell us how it was around noon tomorrow...you're going to want to sleep that late...so comfortable!!


----------



## Cabana Dave (Jan 29, 2007)

skippershe said:


> Hi Dave,
> 
> I know...their phone number is very hidden...
> 
> ...


 Thanks for the info Dawn! I originally ordered the queen size, then asked the price of the king. Both were $69, so I changed to the king, and will cut to fit. You're right, the wait was no more than 30 seconds. I asked for the new customer discount, and they oblidged after a while.

We can't wait for this delivery. Thanks again for the info, I'll talk to you soon.

Dave


----------

